# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Benelux attractions

## tomammi

I like to share with all of you guys Benelux has many attractions which are able for travelling point of view, many travelling lovers to go there for having fun and enjoying holidays. So I had also one my summer vacations enjoyed in Benelux and explored it's these attractions like 
Amsterdam, the Netherlands
Bruges, Belgium
Ghent, Belgium
Luxembourg city, Luxembourg
Utrecht, the Netherlands

----------


## IrinaLoona

Where's report?

----------

